# Idea for a decoy, here kitty, kitty, kitty.....



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have heard of Coyotes eating house cats that have access to the outdoors (pet door, barn cats). I have also heard of people using dogs as decoys\lures, I was wondering if anyone has tried using a cat as a decoy, or if you think it would work.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

People using dogs are using dogs that are trained to lure the coyote in closer for a shot. I don't think a cat is smart enough to train that way, so I'd say no.

I could be biased though, as I hate cats.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I was thinking more of putting them in a cage, or tying the leash to a post, just to make noise and stink up the place. I know my a cat that would make noise like crazy if it thought it was locked outside. I am not a cat fan either, but maybe there is one use for them.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the cat woulld'nt make it to the set-up. KITTY SKEET is way to much fun !!!!PULL :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

A guy could always stuff a cat and use that as a decoy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

On the local new last spring some one came across a cat that had been tied to a tree with wire to lure youtes in. The law was called who set up a blind of their own and caught to two guys.
The judge really put the hurt on them with a year in jail each a $2500.00 fine each under the crulety to animals state law.
Before you use a live animal I would check to see what the laws are.

 Al


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

............they gotta take the fun out of everything! :eyeroll:

on a side note my parents have live geese that honk like crazy all the time my dad said last year he had snow geese circling the place, i was thinkin it'd be cool to put them out in the middle of a field this spring surrounded by cattle panels so they couldnt escape (they're to fat to fly!) and just set up layout blinds around them......I am sure this is illegal but damn itd be fun to do it once


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Even though I don't like cats if you decide to tether up a cat as bait I may have to drive to your town and do some dominating. That is just childish and stupid, not to mention illegal.

Don't let this thread get out of hand boys! :eyeroll:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe sort of off topic then again I don't know?
I walked into a gun shop to buy a new rifle I was told was in stock there over the phone. When I got there all they had was the one with a tupper wear stock. I told the sales guy to forget it I wanted the wood stock. He goes into the speal about wood warping and all that crap to try to get me to buy that rifle.

 Sorry to say he pushed my button. Wood stock rifles and guns killed a bunch of game long befor tupper wear stocks ever came along. A whole passle of deer have been shot by hunters before baiting became such a rage. Thousands upon thousands of ducks and gees we shot before decoys of plastiac were the rage.

The thing is hunting can and was enjoyable long before baiting & decoying useing live animals. Matter of fact most game laws aginest useing live animals for baiting came about because of the market killer (refuse to use the term hunters for them.) slobs.

 Al


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

yotes really like a cat whenever they can get one, twice this past fall I came out of the house and looked towards the horse barn which is about 80 yards from the house only to see a yote sitting down about 6 feet away from the door on the barn staring up into the rafters watching our barn cat. I'm pretty sure it was the same coyote both times, I see him on the farm quite a bit and it has a rusty coloration to him.

I'm not much of a predator hunter but I really enjoy reading on this forum, thanks guys for all the information and interesting stories


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I know a guy that did just what you are talking about. He used fishing line tied to the cats tail to tether it. Well he bragged out his prowess in outsmaring whiley old coyote. A few weeks passed and I asked the guy if he was still using the illegal practice of using live bait to attract Coyotes.

He said NO and had a story to tell. He didn't have anything close buy to tether the cat to one day so he tied it to his ankle. Everything was going good until the Coyote snuck up behind out hunter. Well the cat saw the Coyote, got scrared and jumped up on top of it's masters head and peeded all over. He said that was the last time he used the cat.

Larry


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

SDHandgunner
I love it, thanks for sharing !!!

alleyyooper
Nothing wrong with Tupperware to seal the deal, as wood does warp with humidity changes..... I own both; and I have no problem with nicks and scratches in my "Tupperware" (I can always put new wood on them if I want them to look good enough for the state fair).


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

SD

Good story that guy deserved what he got.


----------

